# The Reason Yao Wears A Red Rubberband??



## Jkidd5 (Jan 10, 2003)

yao wears a rubberband i do to same color dose anyone know why?


----------



## waterfall_zen (Jan 4, 2003)

It was given by his girl friend. Kind like a symbol for going steady with her. Her girl friend is a 6'3" center on China National team last year. She looks very pretty.


----------



## tattoo (Dec 16, 2002)

If they got married and had kids......

any photos of her!!!!


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

http://www.ccqtv.com/20021028/1028132822.jpg

Here is one picture, I can't find a better one, and don't ask me what is she doing right there.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>toiletscrubber</b>!
> http://www.ccqtv.com/20021028/1028132822.jpg
> 
> Here is one picture, I can't find a better one, and don't ask me what is she doing right there.


She's doing Tai-ga exercise.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

u mean Tai Chi?


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

She is the most pretty girl I have ever seen.


----------



## tattoo (Dec 16, 2002)

When I think of Chinese women basketball player, I think of Zheng Haixia. This girl is very beautiful. What's her name???


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tattoo</b>!
> When I think of Chinese women basketball player, I think of Zheng Haixia. This girl is very beautiful. What's her name???


She's called Yip Lee. She's Yao Ming's girlfriend. But she's not the best one. Wang's girlfriend Hui Fie Fie is the best and most beautiful player in China ala Lisa Lislie.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> She is the most pretty girl I have ever seen.


Are you being sacrastic? 

She's fine but definitely not the most pretty girl, and ya, Wang's grilfriend is the top player in the China national team and she looks better.


----------



## tattoo (Dec 16, 2002)

http://image2.sina.com.cn/ty/k/2003-01-29/1_6-12-44-295_20030129222312.JPG

Do you mean this girl???


----------



## kingcrimson (Jan 16, 2003)

I dont know about Yao's girlfriend~
but Wang's girlfriend Sui Feifei is a pretty girl~
She is the MVP of the WCBA.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

They both are pretty hot.

-Petey


----------



## FatDaddy (Nov 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tattoo</b>!
> http://image2.sina.com.cn/ty/k/2003-01-29/1_6-12-44-295_20030129222312.JPG
> 
> Do you mean this girl???


Who is she?


----------



## tattoo (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FatDaddy</b>!
> 
> 
> Who is she?


She is Siu Fei Fei, China's best female player. I don't know her position.


----------



## carayip (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tattoo</b>!
> 
> 
> She is Siu Fei Fei, China's best female player. I don't know her position.


She's Wang's girlfriend. She plays either forward position.

Yao Ming's girlfriend plays center.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tattoo</b>!
> If they got married and had kids......
> 
> any photos of her!!!!


If they had kids, they would be gigantic.


----------



## waterfall_zen (Jan 4, 2003)

She is the best forward in China. I'm not sure if you can say she is best player in China. Aren't the 6'6" center pretty dominant too? Also there is a guard (Myau?) pretty versatile too... 

I also read that Sui officially said she was not Wang's girl friend. Maybe they dated a few times but never got serious. Considering Wang's relationship with China basketball official, she probably would like to keep distances from him too.


----------



## tattoo (Dec 16, 2002)

I don't really follow women basketball. They did have a new girl named Chen Gan. I think she plays center.


----------

